# Trans Ills



## rsssc (Jan 10, 2010)

My 98 Monaco, 40 ft, 350hp cummings and Allison 6 speed Is dead in my yard.  The motor starts, runs, and warms up but the transmission will not go in R or D. Trans fluid is OK. The throttle will not increase motor RPMS. No warring lights or alarms present. The jacks are up, the step is in,  The speedometer has always acted up in the 5 weeks I have owned the RV.  Down the road it reads 8 mps fast and will go to 20-30 mph fast now and again.  At rest it shows 5-10 mph. 

 My Dealer has assured me He will Fix all Problems from water leaks on side walls and de-laminstion of outer skin to tires and breaks and now transmission.  I need to get it the 90 miles to the Dealer for the repairs.  My list is 34 items long and growing.

I have tried 2 different shift boxes and none will put the transmission in to gear.  There is water staining on the walls and carpet in the compartment where the connection for the shift box is made to the wireing harness.  I see no corrosion on the connection.  

Please help me with my RV named "ISSUES"      THANK YOU,   RB


----------



## dbarton291 (Jan 11, 2010)

RE: Trans Ills



> rsssc - 1/10/2010  7:55 PM
> 
> My 98 Monaco, 40 ft, 350hp cummings and Allison 6 speed Is dead in my yard.  The motor starts, runs, and warms up but the transmission will not go in R or D. Trans fluid is OK. The throttle will not increase motor RPMS. No warring lights or alarms present. The jacks are up, the step is in,  The speedometer has always acted up in the 5 weeks I have owned the RV.  Down the road it reads 8 mps fast and will go to 20-30 mph fast now and again.  At rest it shows 5-10 mph.
> 
> ...



Normally, my first response would be to ask if you're stepping on the brake before selecting range.  But since the throttle will not increase engine RPM, I am suspicious there is some system inhibit the engine/trans computers think is active. It may not actually be active, but wiring issues can do this.  The erratic speedo readings reinforce that there may be wiring issues in this vehicle. 

I assume when you select D or R, the N on the shifter flashes, correct?

Do you have a wiring schematic for this vehicle that shows which vehicle systems interface to the transmission computer and where?  For example, even though the jacks are up, there may be a wiring problem causing the ECU to think they're still down.


----------



## rsssc (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

The weather warmed up and ISSUES,  the RV started.  Fluids are full Brake peddle depressed and still no shift into R or D.  Recycled jacks and no go.  The no. 1 code said   d14627  and no. 2-3-4 are empty   No flashing N when pressing R OR D..  No dns light or other dash warnings.  The check engine light comes on for 3 min when cold but goes off and low coolent does the same.   Speedometer reads 4mph.   ANY Ideas????????  Thanks RB


----------



## automch (Jan 12, 2010)

RE: Trans Ills

The fact that you cannot accelerate the engine is why the transmission will not engage.  There is an electrical connection between the Foot pedal and the engine which is not working.  It needs to be scanned with the proper software to determine the exact cause.  Since you do not have that avaliable I would check the wires at the pedal, there should be one or possibly 2 connectors.  Make sure they are not corroded and that they are firmly connected to the TPS (Throttle Positions Switch).  I think that will be the source of your trouble, either the connection or the TPS itself could be bad.  It has a built in switch which tells the computer that your foot is off the pedal and allows the transmission to engage.  It also supplies the signal to the computer to cause the engine to speed up.  Once you get the engine to speed up with the foot pedal, I believe the transmission will be fine.  

How long have you had the coach?  If the dealer is willing to warranty all the items you specified he should be willing to send a tech out t get it moving for you.  Good Luck.


----------



## dbarton291 (Jan 12, 2010)

RE: Trans Ills



> automch - 1/12/2010  6:25 PM
> 
> The fact that you cannot accelerate the engine is why the transmission will not engage.  There is an electrical connection between the Foot pedal and the engine which is not working.  It needs to be scanned with the proper software to determine the exact cause.  Since you do not have that avaliable I would check the wires at the pedal, there should be one or possibly 2 connectors.  Make sure they are not corroded and that they are firmly connected to the TPS (Throttle Positions Switch).  I think that will be the source of your trouble, either the connection or the TPS itself could be bad.  It has a built in switch which tells the computer that your foot is off the pedal and allows the transmission to engage.  It also supplies the signal to the computer to cause the engine to speed up.  Once you get the engine to speed up with the foot pedal, I believe the transmission will be fine.
> 
> How long have you had the coach?  If the dealer is willing to warranty all the items you specified he should be willing to send a tech out t get it moving for you.  Good Luck.



I agree with the above.  There is an inhibit active that is preventing the engine from accelerating and the trans getting gear.  The speed reading while sitting still reinforces the notion of wiring trouble.  TPS trouble is likely.

Without a wiring diagram, or Allison DOC, or the engine equivalent software, the dealer can't possibly expect you to get this figured out by yourself.  You may get lucky on the TPS checking, but it's just as likely you won't.  Code 46 27 I believe is an over current code for one of the solenoids.


----------



## rsssc (Jan 12, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Thank you for the reply and info.  In this country no tech wants to make a service call and work in the elements this time of year. I need to get ISSUES 20 miles to a allison shop where they will work on it inside.  The tech said not to pull it even slow with the drive shaft connected. I will look at the TPS and try to look for the solenoid wiring break.  I am a large man and may need a skinny son-in-law to do the disconnect of drive shaft.  I will keep you up dated on the cure.   Blessings,  RB

Is the TPS on the injector pump or the box for Cruise control???


----------



## automch (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

The TPS is located on the throttle pedal.


----------



## rsssc (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Well men I now have a transmission that will go into gear, both R and D, but no accelerator.  I went to 3 local repair shops {farm repair places} and they all had ideas for a fix.  On their advise I cleaned all battery terminals and Ground points. extended jacks so I could get under the coach and unpluged and re-pluged the 2 wire connectors going to the trans, wiggled wires routed to the front of the RV, raised jacks, started motor and the transmission goes into both gears. I wish I knew what fixed the shifting problem. I am planning to put a heater near the accelerator tomorrow in hopes it will work long enough for me to drive it the 90 miles to the Dealer for repairs.  If it will not work I will replace the TPS next.  Thanks for all the help!!!!!   I will keep you informed,  RB


----------



## rsssc (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

New bad news----  bought a new TPS for $200 and installed it with great hopes-------Does not work.     WhAT is next???????


----------



## C Nash (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Rog without the proper equipment and knowledge to repair these things you can spend a fortune using the shotgun method.  As others have suggested ck all the wiring and connections and if that does not solve it have a certified tech ck it or tow to nearest repair shop.  Probably cheaper in the long run JMO


----------



## rsssc (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

C Nash,   I was thinking the same thing and your input has helped me decide to Tow "ISSUES" and let the pros fix it.

I see Minnesota is not colored on your US map.  If you need info on places to visit in MN let me know.  RB


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Rog, hoping to fill in that part of the country before hanging it up. Have Ken in Mn so would like to get that way but think I'll do it in summer time :laugh: .  Snow would be pretty but bones really pot in that kind of weather.  Sure hope you get your problem fixed and don't cost a bundle.  Do you have tow insurance.  Some want pay when towed from home but the wrecker might just say he got you on the rd    Keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## rsssc (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

C Nash,   Thanks for the good wishes.     Blessings RB


----------



## dbarton291 (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

I don't think it's that cold up there, but I thought I would stop in and mention that below -20 degrees in the trans sump (might have changed to -25, can't remember for sure), and the trans won't go into gear.  It has to be preheated by running the engine, or using an external pre-heater.

Sounds like this one had a sticky indicator switch on the jacks or something.

I'll be gone a while.  I have to go to China on business again.  This time I'm going to some places that I've never been and sure can't pronounce.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

WOW, now one of our best sources of Allisions transmissions will be in China.   Have a safe trip Danny and report in when you get back.


----------



## rsssc (Jan 22, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

I drove ISSUES to a Allison repair shop 22 miles away.  It went into D but only had 3 gears so at 2200 rpms I was going 28 mph.  Nice drive on icey roads.  Still no throttle so bailing wire and 40 ft of rope to the mechanical pump I was able to have a hand throttle.  I will let you know the repair process.   RB


----------



## Headcoach (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

fighting a similar problem with my allison 6 speed except my pad doesn't even light, never mind work.


----------



## rsssc (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Headcoach,   Please let me know what your fix was ---when you get it fixed,   RB


----------



## rsssc (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Well fellow Campers,  "ISSUES" our RV now goes into gear and runs down the road is great form.  $2600 to find the problem and replace the "cruise king" control box that runs the throttle, transmission shifting, cruise control, and high idel controller.  The repair shop did not have time to fix the fuel gage, brake vibration, or speedometer as it is a very busy time of year for them. Now to my Dealer to fix internal problems as promised.  I will see how good the Dealership is.  We need it ready for another Flordia run in March.  For those of you that control the weather --PLEASE-- good roads and sunny warm weather.     Thanks for all your help and input,   BLESSINGS,  RB


----------



## C Nash (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Glad you got it going Rog.  Good luck at the dealer


----------



## dbarton291 (Feb 7, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Interesting.  I have heard of cruise king.  I have seen them on Foretravel vehicles.  I found them on the web www.cruisecontrolking.com  They have their cruise diagnostics and throttle diagnostics available in pdf form on their website.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 8, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

dB, how would one know what kind of cruise control you would have for your engine? Wouldn't be mounted on the engine? I assume that the control is tied in with the transmission also.


----------



## dbarton291 (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills



> Triple E - 2/8/2010  12:25 AM
> 
> dB, how would one know what kind of cruise control you would have for your engine? Wouldn't be mounted on the engine?Â  I assume that the control is tied in with the transmission also.



You have to either dig into the vehicle and look, or rely on the vehicle manufacturer to supply the information.  Unfortunately, there is no universal rule I am aware of.  Some vehicles simply use the engine controls for cruise, and some use a box like the King unit.


----------



## rsssc (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Well fellow RVers, I hope we can rename our RV---WORKING instead of ISSUES   My Dealer, Outlet Recreation in Fargo , ND sent me a Check For $5000 plus, for ALL of my out of pocket expense and has the RV in his shop doing all the inhouse repairs like new carpet-new drapes-water damage repairs to interior.  This ia a DEALER that Came thru with all he promised to pay for.  We are going to Flordia in March and have all confidence the RV will perform as expecded.  Thanks for all the advice and help durning my troubles.   Blessings   RB


----------



## rsssc (Mar 2, 2010)

Re: Trans Ills

Well Boys our RV is back to the name ISSUES.  Our Dealer had it for 2 weeks fixing most that was wrong:  New carpet through out, water leaks and other cosmetic needs, at no cost to us.  On the way home,5 miles from the Dealer the altenator light started flashing and within 4 miles the light stayed on and the volts droped to 10. I spent 4 hours locating the odd ball part which nwill be in 20 hours befor we want to leave with out family for a trip.  We should be due a break soon.  Blessings   RB


----------

